# Three arm illusion



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That old gag.

http://www.thelocal.se/32234/20110224/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: "Could you do the same thing with my paycheck?"


----------

